# Projector of LED



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

Which one would be ideal for a home theater..size and picture quality:dontknow:


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

It depends. What is your budget, color of room surfaces, degree of light control in the room, desired screen size, desired screen aspect ratio, primary type of programs you'll be watching, intended mounting location, etc.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President 
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, a lot of variables to factor in there.

A friend of mine went to film school and they had a pretty simple rule: hold out your hands as far as you can in front of you. Spread your fingers and touch your thumbs together. The distance pinky to pinky is about how big a screen or monitor should be.

It just sets relative angles and field of view. If you are 10' away, this will lead to a pretty big screen. If you are 4' away, the screen would be smaller, but the angle of your vision will be the same.

That's really what it's about, filling your field of vision with the picture, without too much eye strain or having to turn your head a lot to see the movie.

As for resolution: can't go wrong with 1080p. But if you are far away enough, 720p might not look too different. That decision depends on your final dimensions of room, screen, and seating distance.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Yeah, a lot of variables to factor in there.
> 
> A friend of mine went to film school and they had a pretty simple rule: hold out your hands as far as you can in front of you. Spread your fingers and touch your thumbs together. The distance pinky to pinky is about how big a screen or monitor should be.
> 
> ...


Film and video imaging are not equivalent in many ways. Images from video projectors have a regular structure, defined by the pixels and the gaps between them (sometimes referred to as the screen door effect). Film images are amorphous, having no regular structure. Seating distance/screen size/viewing angles will be slightly different with video images. 

Sit too close to the screen and brighter portions of scenes will start to reveal the pixel structure in the image. Sky shouldn't have texture, at least natural sky doesn't. People typically prefer not to view life through a screen door. Some projectors are better than others at minimizing this characteristic. This can distract the viewer, and detract from the desired "willing suspension of disbelief" that transports the viewer into the story being told by the movie. Emotional impact is diminished or lost. The "magic" of movies is in the emotional involvement induced by the art.

When engineers and imaging scientists were developing the HDTV system, they studied human factors to determine the optimum horizontal viewing angle for a 1920 x 1080 image. The goal was to achieve a wide enough picture to induce a sufficient sense of immersion for the viewer, but also retain a smooth, natural looking image. They found that a 30 degree viewing angle was ideal for average 20/20 visual acuity. 

If you make a triangle out of the width of the screen and the two lines running from the viewer's eyes to each end of that screen, the angle formed at your face should be a 30 degree angle. The formulas for determining screen width (SW), or viewing distance (VD), with a 30 degree viewing angle, are the following:

VD x .5359 = SW
SW x 1.866 = VD

Here is some more detail: http://forum.blu-ray.com/newbie-dis...fused-again-viewing-distance.html#post1954716 .


----------

